# Lincoln Christmas Market..Cancelled



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The Lincoln Christmas market has been cancelled. Just seen this on the Stagecoach website

http://www.stagecoachbus.com/localdefault.aspx?Tag=Mansfield


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

from Lincoln..

http://thelinc.co.uk/2010/12/10-million-blow-as-lincoln-christmas-market-cancelled/


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

We live close to Lincoln cathedral and can confirm that the Xmas market is cancelled

regards 
the Yeti


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder if all those Christmas markets in €urope are ever cancelled due to snow.

Somehow I doubt it!


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

pippin said:


> I wonder if all those Christmas markets in €urope are ever cancelled due to snow.
> 
> Somehow I doubt it!


Nor Birmingham or Manchester and they ahve snow on the ground,
Would they cancel if it was raining???
Why didnt they just postpone the opening?? 
Someone is going to look stupid if the cold spell ends and we have a warm christmas (as usual)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi my Son works in Lincoln, fortunately he wasn't at work yesterday or today (he has an hour journey to and from here) but someone he works with phoned him around 9pm last night, it had taken him 4 hours to travel approx 2 miles in Lincoln. On Monday night it took my Son 4 hours to get home which should have been a 1 hour journey.

We oursleves were in Lincoln two nights ago, dropped our MH to Camper UK on the way back from our three week tour away, we got half way home over the Wolds and it was gridlock......in the end we turned back and picked the MH back up to stay on the Camper UK camp site for the night, at that time Lincoln itself wasn't too bad but the next morning it was a different story, and it was quite scarey getting the MH down the lanes from Camper UKs site.

We were glad to be home and safe..............and from local reports it has been really really bad there, alot of the problems are Lindum Hill.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-11889222


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lifeson said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if all those Christmas markets in €urope are ever cancelled due to snow.
> ...


Just to add, this particular market started tomorrow night. On the news yesterday they were determined not to cancel, I wouldn't think they have taken the decision lightly as so many traders etc are going to have already travelled etc..........and it is going to be a devastating blow to them all.

My Son (as I said in my other post) works in Lincoln, and the shops around his branch closed an hour ago. Apparently it is really quiet no shoppers etc.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just back from Lincoln and it's not good on the roads. 
In town things are fine and traffic is flowing but out in the sticks it's a different matter. 
We managed ok in landrover until we had to go and help and old lady with no electric and then we ended up needing a tractor to get pulled out. 
The snow at home is up to the windows, about 3 to 4 feet deep, it took 3 hours to move my work van off the drive and finally gave up 20 yards down our road and that was with the help of all people in the street who came out with their shovels. 
A 4x4 came to tow me but it got stuck before it got to the van and this is on a housing estate. 
we did follow a motor home through Lincoln, it didn't look fun and I hope they got home ok.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> The snow at home is up to the windows, about 3 to 4 feet deep


We're now snowed in, about 10 miles out of Lincoln in the sticks. Nearest habitation 1 mile, and single-track lane has waist-high drifts. I can't go more than 50 yards. 



JP said:


> A 4x4 came to tow me but it got stuck before it got to the van and this is on a housing estate


Our farmer friend phoned at 3:30pm saying, "I'm on the way to the village to get milk & bread - get the kettle on." She then explained she was in the tractor. She confirmed we wouldn't get out after she arrived (and she didn't get supplies as the Co-op hasn't had a delivery since Monday).

No complaints though, so long as the leccy stays on. 

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie 
Been out to your village today and you have about half the snow we have in Scotter but it's still bad. 
I should think it will be a week before your road is clear. 
James


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

It has just been on the Calendar news, that the decision wasn't taken lightly.........it has shown traders packing up stalls etc, many of them are going to be left with massive stocks of home made pickles etc etc.

The organisers have been working since 3am this morning to clear the area where the stalls would have been sited, lorry loads of snow taken away etc. and that area is cleared.


But it seems the decision has been taken by all involved including the police and emergency services, as it is not safe to travel in the surrounding areas, and the park and ride system would not be able to operate.

I guess they don't want to add to what is already a bad situation for those travelling in this area.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> Been out to your village today and you have about half the snow we have in Scotter but it's still bad. I should think it will be a week before your road is clear.


You didn't come up here then, 'else I'd've pushed yer out.  The village is ok, but as you've found out, the single-tracks through the fields are getting the drifting.

My missus is supposed to being getting the train to London tomorrow for a few days. I'm determined she'll get it. 8)

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> JP said:
> 
> 
> > Been out to your village today and you have about half the snow we have in Scotter but it's still bad. I should think it will be a week before your road is clear.
> ...


Oh LOL is she an MP :wink: :lol: if not could she offer to stand in whilst they debate the 10 10 campaign.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Oh LOL is she an MP :wink: :lol: if not could she offer to stand in whilst they debate the 10 10 campaign.


Heh - nothing so altruistic. I just want some Me-time till Sunday night. :twisted:

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Info for anyone that may have travelled to Lincoln, before the weather got too bad.

The Healthy Hub, Beaumont Fee, Lincoln, LN1 1UW are holding an alternative Christmas Market (Friday - Sunday). More details from 01522 523 818


----------

